
European soccer disappears from American TV - pavel_lishin
http://kottke.org/12/09/european-soccer-disappears-from-american-tv
======
ScottWhigham
Linkbait title and an untrue title at that. The English Premier League,
Scottish league, and more are still available to the same audience. The beIN
network are available to all DirecTV users at no additional charge.

Seth Vertelney did an article on goal.com about how this deal actually puts
Euro-soccer in more homes than before: [http://www.goal.com/en-
us/news/66/united-states/2012/08/23/3...](http://www.goal.com/en-
us/news/66/united-states/2012/08/23/3326253/seth-vertelney-why-the-bein-sport-
deal-is-unquestionably)

------
BillSaysThis
What's wrong with this change, isn't it Capitalism at work?

BeIN Sports will be available on Comcast in two more days, in the same add-on
package that gets you Fox Soccer and GolTV. Possibly AJ and the cable
companies could have done better to get this channel available at launch but
it will probably be on most systems within months if not sooner.

The bigger issue IMO is that none of Fox Soccer, GolTV or BeIn are available
on high def from Comcast and the other major cable systems. That needs to get
fixed.

